# China - Shanghai Stock Exchange SSE



## bigdog

Shanghai Stock Exchange SSE

http://www.sse.com.cn/sseportal/en_us/ps/home.shtml

China is currently 3 hours behind AEDT

2007-02-27- 15:05
Indexes Prev. Closing Last High Low Change% 
SSE 180 6206.00 5629.34 6235.83 5621.02 -9.29 
SSE 50 2242.76 2030.36 2253.47 2027.75 -9.47 
SSE Composite 3040.60 2771.79 3049.77 2763.40 -8.84 
SSE New Composite 2592.59 2359.52 2599.98 2352.07 -8.99 
SSE Dividend 2442.14 2211.05 2463.04 2209.33 -9.46 
SSE A Share 3193.20 2910.76 3202.86 2901.83 -8.84 
SSE B Share 188.91 173.27 190.48 173.01 -8.28 
SSE Fund 2470.78 2250.38 2470.70 2249.05 -8.92 
SSE Government Bond 111.81 111.72 111.81 111.72 -0.08 
SSE Corporate Bond 120.81 120.40 120.81 120.33 -0.34


----------



## bigdog

Shanghai Stock Exchange SSE

http://www.sse.com.cn/sseportal/en_us/ps/home.shtml

Latest at 14:49 AESDT

SSE 50 and 180 down this morning

2007-02-28- 11:49  
Indexes Prev. Closing Last High Low Change% 
SSE 180 5629.34 5613.69 5697.72 5536.41 -0.28 
SSE 50 2030.36 2023.11 2054.74 1996.56 -0.36  
SSE Composite 2771.79 2778.67 2812.69 2732.88 0.25 
SSE New Composite 2359.52 2366.67 2396.05 2327.49 0.30 
SSE Dividend 2211.05 2211.36 2249.06 2163.34 0.01 
SSE A Share 2910.76 2918.00 2953.66 2870.31 0.25 
SSE B Share 173.27 173.64 177.86 167.33 0.21 
SSE Fund 2250.38 2264.26 2290.66 2222.02 0.62  
SSE Government Bond 111.72 111.70 111.72 111.65 -0.02  
SSE Corporate Bond 120.40 120.50 120.50 120.37 0.08


----------



## >Apocalypto<

Latest from Shanghai exchange looks like the selling has stopped but Japan had a terror of a day.

China exchange is up selling has stopped 

                               2007-02-28- 13:17
Indexes  	Prev. Closing   	Last  	High  	Low  	Change%	
SSE 180  	5629.34   	5636.35  	5697.72  	5536.41  	0.12
SSE New Composite  2359.52  2375.75         2396.05        2327.49         0.69
SSE A Share  	2910.76   	2929.10  	2953.66  	2870.31  	0.63
SSE B Share 	173.27 	           174.09 	   177.86 	   167.33 	  0.48

if you want to see then web address is http://www.sse.com.cn/sseportal/en_us/ps/home.shtml#

So has the government come to the rescue?


----------



## bigdog

Shanghai Stock Exchange SSE
-- Good finish today with all indexes up and SSE180 and SSE 50 both up 3%

http://www.sse.com.cn/sseportal/en_us/ps/home.shtml#

2007-02-28- 15:05  
Indexes Prev. Closing Last High Low Change% 
SSE 180 5629.34 5828.02 5847.53 5536.41 3.53 
SSE 50 2030.36 2096.23 2104.58 1996.56 3.24 
SSE Composite 2771.79 2881.07 2888.90 2732.88 3.94 
SSE New Composite 2359.52 2454.44 2461.24 2327.49 4.02 
SSE Dividend 2211.05 2319.61 2330.45 2163.34 4.91 
SSE A Share 2910.76 3025.75 3033.90 2870.31 3.95 
SSE B Share 173.27 178.34 179.52 167.33 2.93 
SSE Fund 2250.38 2336.25 2346.47 2222.02 3.82 
SSE Government Bond 111.72 111.72 111.73 111.65 0.00 
SSE Corporate Bond 120.40 120.44 120.50 120.32 0.03


----------



## nizar

bigdog said:
			
		

> Shanghai Stock Exchange SSE
> -- Good finish today with all indexes up and SSE180 and SSE 50 both up 3%
> 
> http://www.sse.com.cn/sseportal/en_us/ps/home.shtml#
> 
> 2007-02-28- 15:05
> Indexes Prev. Closing Last High Low Change%
> SSE 180 5629.34 5828.02 5847.53 5536.41 3.53
> SSE 50 2030.36 2096.23 2104.58 1996.56 3.24
> SSE Composite 2771.79 2881.07 2888.90 2732.88 3.94
> SSE New Composite 2359.52 2454.44 2461.24 2327.49 4.02
> SSE Dividend 2211.05 2319.61 2330.45 2163.34 4.91
> SSE A Share 2910.76 3025.75 3033.90 2870.31 3.95
> SSE B Share 173.27 178.34 179.52 167.33 2.93
> SSE Fund 2250.38 2336.25 2346.47 2222.02 3.82
> SSE Government Bond 111.72 111.72 111.73 111.65 0.00
> SSE Corporate Bond 120.40 120.44 120.50 120.32 0.03




London doesnt care, FTSE down by 100pts


----------



## stoxclimber

ftse was also one of the best performing stock indicies yesterday...indeed was closed for some of the big drop in the Dow.


----------



## rockingham178

nizar said:
			
		

> London doesnt care, FTSE down by 100pts




London is starting to care....

FTSE gaining, up 30 pts on your last       -70.30 -1.12%


----------



## rockingham178

FTSE improving... now only -57.00 -0.91%


----------



## JoshyJ

China is falling again atm guys.


----------



## bigdog

Falling today all sectors with 1% for SSE 50 and 180

http://www.sse.com.cn/sseportal/en_us/ps/home.shtml#

 2007-03-01- 11:28  
Indexes Prev. Closing Last High Low Change% 
SSE 180 5828.02 5753.27 5836.64 5644.28 -1.28 
SSE 50 2096.23 2071.20 2097.10 2031.72 -1.19 
SSE Composite 2881.07 2829.66 2878.36 2784.84 -1.78 
SSE New Composite 2454.44 2409.90 2451.83 2371.48 -1.81 
SSE Dividend 2319.61 2299.58 2333.22 2243.14 -0.86 
SSE A Share 3025.75 2971.76 3022.94 2924.58 -1.78 
SSE B Share 178.34 175.15 178.12 173.12 -1.79 
SSE Fund 2336.25 2290.63 2332.96 2267.63 -1.95 
SSE Government Bond 111.72 111.68 111.72 111.65 -0.03  
SSE Corporate Bond 120.44 120.56 120.56 120.43 0.10


----------



## nomore4s

Maybe China had a dead cat bounce yesterday?


----------



## justjohn

Yeah..........its called a siamese cat.


----------



## BSD

This market has NO RELEVANCE to anything

Repeat again


This is the way a minute portion of Chinese gamble without heading to Macua.

Worrying about this market is like shorting the Dow because Cudeco goes down 5%

Does anybody follow the Bovespa or Nifty and project relevance to the world economy?


----------



## professor_frink

BSD said:
			
		

> This market has NO RELEVANCE to anything
> 
> Repeat again
> 
> 
> This is the way a minute portion of Chinese gamble without heading to Macua.
> 
> Worrying about this market is like shorting the Dow because Cudeco goes down 5%
> 
> Does anybody follow the Bovespa or Nifty and project relevance to the world economy?



I was just about to post something similar when I saw this. Thanks for saving me the typing  

If anyone took their eyes off Shanghai, they may have noticed us following the nikkei down this morning-we were up quite nicely for the day until they opened.
Japan also managed to hit a new low after yesterday's carnage. It recovered a little, but was still nearly 200 pts off it's intraday high when it closed.
Personally, Id be a little more concerned by this than what Shanghai is doing.


----------



## mjp

China closed down 2.9% for the day, but off it's lows.  Europe has opened Ok, small gains, so has not followed China.  Europe to finish then America's turn, but I'm off to bed.  I'd bet on both europe and America holding for small gains, or maybe a bit better.  Looking forward to tommorrow!


----------



## noirua

Article on China crisis:  http://www.iii.co.uk/articles/articledisplay.jsp?section=Markets&article_id=5917039


----------



## bigdog

Chinese shares collapse again
http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,20867,21310212-643,00.html

March 02, 2007 

CHINESE share prices closed 2.9 per cent lower yesterday as jittery investors sold blue chip holdings after the biggest one-day decline in a decade earlier in the week.

Investors remained concerned that the market was still substantially overbought despite stock prices falling 8.84 per cent on Tuesday, dealers said. Wednesday's recovery of nearly 4 per cent was a technical rebound. 
Investors nevertheless still plunged into Ping An Insurance, China's second biggest insurer, whose share price rose nearly 40 per cent on debut. 

The benchmark Shanghai Composite Index, which covers both A and B shares listed on the Shanghai Stock Exchange, closed down 83.88 points at 2797.19, after moving between 2760.91 and 2878.36. 

The Shanghai A-share Index ended down 87.99 points or 2.9 per cent at 2937.76 on turnover of 105.84 billion yuan ($17.7 billion), while the Shenzhen A-share Index was down 18.02 points or 2.35 per cent at 749.33 on turnover of 50.39 billion yuan. 

"The market was still influenced by Tuesday's fall, while yesterday's rebound was just a technical correction," said Shen Jun, an analyst with Shanghai-based Shangzhenglian Consulting. "You're starting to see more consensus that the market is in a correction, as we see most blue chips stocks, like Industrial Bank of China, Bank of China and China Life Insurance falling sharply. 

"At the same time institutional investors are cashing out," he said. 

Trade yesterday was highly volatile, with the key Shanghai Composite Index falling nearly 4 per cent in the afternoon before clawing back more than 1 per cent in the closing minutes of trade. 

Yibang Investment analyst Zhang Yi said: "People will likely continue choosing to cash out in the run-up to the upcoming parliament session (beginning Monday) and wait to see what market-related policies might be issued." 

Securities and financial stocks were under pressure on renewed institutional selling, although insurers led by Ping An bucked the trend. 

Ping An shares rose 38.4 per cent to 46.79 yuan from its offering price of 33.30. The company raised $US5 billion in its initial public offering. 

Japanese stocks fell for a third day, led by exporters, including Toyota, after US economic reports pointed to slow growth in Japan's largest export market. 

"Stocks are falling because the speed of market gains had been very fast until now, when in fact there were plenty of things to be cautious about, such as the slowdown in the US and a correction in Chinese stocks," said Masayuki Kubota of Daiwa SB Investments in Tokyo. 

The Nikkei 225 slid 150.61, or 0.9 per cent, to 17,453.51 and the broader Topix index declined 12.63, or 0.7 per cent, to 1740.11. All but five of the 33 industry groups included in the Topix fell. 

AFP, Bloomberg


----------



## happytown

and then i prayed for guidance,

"from the March 2, 2007 edition

*Unfazed, small investors stay in China's market*

Sharp declines in share prices this week appear unlikely to deter the tens of millions of Chinese who buy in.

..."

http://www.csmonitor.com/2007/0302/p01s04-woap.html

cheers


----------



## stoxclimber

If one reads stories about the Chinese market, its not suprising people are piling in regardless... apparently its so hard to get information about companies (esp accurate information) that whenever a stock is featured in the news, it goes up, good or bad news...e.g. many companies indicted in a government probe, all the stocks go up. Director is charged, the stock goes up. 

Havent got the source for the article at hand.


----------



## bigdog

Close of Shanghai Stock Exchange (SSE) March 5

SSE 180 down 1.58% and SSE 50 down 2.38%
-- all indexs down

2007-03-05- 15:05  
Indexes Prev. Closing Last High Low Change% 
SSE 180 5747.49 5656.81 5818.48 5516.51 -1.58 
SSE 50 2069.07 2019.73 2088.47 1978.57 -2.38 
SSE Composite 2831.53 2785.31 2858.44 2723.07 -1.63 
SSE New Composite 2411.23 2370.89 2434.41 2317.73 -1.67 
SSE Dividend 2280.73 2244.09 2309.83 2176.24 -1.61 
SSE A Share 2973.96 2926.60 3002.90 2861.18 -1.59 
SSE B Share 173.40 161.44 169.89 157.76 -6.90 
SSE Fund 2285.37 2214.09 2284.03 2184.11 -3.12  
SSE Government Bond 111.80 111.87 111.88 111.76 0.06 
SSE Corporate Bond 120.65 120.69 120.72 120.57 0.03


----------



## CanOz

stoxclimber said:
			
		

> If one reads stories about the Chinese market, its not suprising people are piling in regardless... apparently its so hard to get information about companies (esp accurate information) that whenever a stock is featured in the news, it goes up, good or bad news...e.g. many companies indicted in a government probe, all the stocks go up. Director is charged, the stock goes up.
> 
> Havent got the source for the article at hand.




This is very true. You know it makes for strange looking action on an intraday chart too. Its like, theres no reason for heaps of volume and price movements, so strange. I think its an extreme example of herd mentality.

Cheers,


----------



## noirua

stoxclimber said:
			
		

> If one reads stories about the Chinese market, its not suprising people are piling in regardless... apparently its so hard to get information about companies (esp accurate information) that whenever a stock is featured in the news, it goes up, good or bad news...e.g. many companies indicted in a government probe, all the stocks go up. Director is charged, the stock goes up.
> 
> Havent got the source for the article at hand.




Hi, Sounds like a recipe for disaster, just like the Dot-Com boom. However, like Japan there may be a long way to go yet before the Japan type recession bites hard.


----------



## bigdog

Looking good this morning with all SSE indexes UP

2007-03-06- 11:37  (HKG time)
Indexes Prev. Closing Last High Low Change% 
SSE 180 5656.81 5702.64 5710.15 5603.50 0.81 
SSE 50 2019.73 2046.65 2048.42 2004.38 1.33 
SSE Composite 2785.31 2799.06 2810.13 2756.96 0.49 
SSE New Composite 2370.89 2382.80 2391.93 2346.13 0.50 
SSE Dividend 2244.09 2246.86 2255.26 2211.99 0.12 
SSE A Share 2926.60 2941.06 2952.62 2896.80 0.49 
SSE B Share 161.44 162.11 163.57 157.43 0.42 
SSE Fund 2214.09 2218.03 2218.03 2189.37 0.18  

http://www.sse.com.cn/sseportal/en_us/ps/home.shtml#


----------



## bigdog

HKG market has improved since 2007-03-06- 11:37 (HKG time)


2007-03-06- 13:22  (HKG time)
Indexes Prev. Closing Last High Low Change% 
SSE 180 5656.81 5756.07 5757.19 5603.50 1.75 (was 0.81)
SSE 50 2019.73 2067.66 2068.39 2004.38 2.37 (was 1.33 )
SSE Composite 2785.31 2827.84 2828.27 2756.96 1.53 
SSE New Composite 2370.89 2407.84 2408.21 2346.13 1.56 
SSE Dividend 2244.09 2265.64 2266.01 2211.99 0.96 
SSE A Share 2926.60 2971.36 2971.81 2896.80 1.53 
SSE B Share 161.44 163.40 163.57 157.43 1.22 
SSE Fund 2214.09 2237.41 2237.41 2189.37 1.05 

http://www.sse.com.cn/sseportal/en_us/ps/home.shtml#


----------



## bigdog

VG news as the HKG market is up this morning 2+% for most indexs @ 11:33 AM today

http://www.sse.com.cn/sseportal/en_us/ps/home.shtml#

2007-03-07- 11:33  
Indexes Prev. Closing Last High Low Change% 
SSE 180 5772.84 5925.92 5926.47 5797.94 2.65% 
SSE 50 2076.87 2135.90 2136.25 2084.03 2.84%
SSE Composite 2840.18 2901.13 2901.98 2849.65 2.15% 
SSE New Composite 2418.95 2471.24 2471.98 2426.73 2.16% 
SSE Dividend 2264.58 2314.78 2315.01 2278.11 2.22% 
SSE A Share 2984.44 3047.97 3048.87 2994.02 2.13% 
SSE B Share 163.17 170.69 170.76 165.10 4.61% 
SSE Fund 2239.74 2296.26 2296.72 2250.94 2.52%  
SSE Government Bond 111.88 111.84 111.89 111.82 -0.03  
SSE Corporate Bond 120.67 120.69 120.69 120.66 0.01


----------



## bigdog

Shanhai is currently down 2+%
http://www.sse.com.cn/sseportal/en_us/ps/home.shtml#

2007-03-14- 13:03  
Indexes Prev. Closing Last High Low Change% 
SSE 180 6039.54 5913.71 5961.30 5824.10 -2.08 
SSE 50 2149.97 2098.46 2119.87 2074.50 -2.40 
SSE Composite 2964.79 2901.61 2933.68 2868.81 -2.13 
SSE New Composite 2523.57 2468.35 2496.58 2441.02 -2.19 
SSE Dividend 2354.63 2283.97 2329.25 2266.77 -3.00 
SSE A Share 3115.04 3048.57 3082.53 3014.14 -2.13 
SSE B Share 173.03 170.00 170.58 167.37 -1.75 
SSE Fund 2325.94 2291.51 2307.98 2270.68 -1.48 
SSE Government Bond 111.92 111.87 111.93 111.86 -0.04  
SSE Corporate Bond 120.53 120.58 120.59 120.43 0.04


----------



## bigdog

Shanghai Stock Exchange SSE  ==== Encouraging improving signs with overall market down 1+% compared to 2+% down earlier today

http://www.sse.com.cn/sseportal/en_us/ps/home.shtml#

2007-03-14- 14:15  
Indexes Prev. Closing Last High Low Change% 
SSE 180 6039.54 5972.96 5989.25 5824.10 -1.10 
SSE 50 2149.97 2117.21 2123.01 2074.50 -1.52 
SSE Composite 2964.79 2928.45 2934.45 2868.81 -1.23 
SSE New Composite 2523.57 2490.74 2496.58 2441.02 -1.30 
SSE Dividend 2354.63 2311.91 2329.25 2266.77 -1.81 
SSE A Share 3115.04 3076.81 3083.17 3014.14 -1.23 
SSE B Share 173.03 171.26 171.43 167.37 -1.02 
SSE Fund 2325.94 2325.04 2328.40 2270.68 -0.04 
SSE Government Bond 111.92 111.90 111.93 111.86 -0.02  
SSE Corporate Bond 120.53 120.55 120.59 120.43 0.01


----------



## Dr Doom

What correction?

-----

China’s main share index on Monday rose to within striking distance of a record high – just three weeks after its biggest fall in a decade helped trigger turbulence across global markets.

The advance came in spite of a rise in Chinese interest rates during the weekend aimed at cooling the country’s booming economy.

The Shanghai Composite index ended above the psychologically important 3,000 level for the first time since February 27 when it slumped 9 per cent.

It rose 2.9 per cent to 3,014.44, within reach of its record high of 3,049.77.

The latest move underscores the persistent bullishness among investors for one of the world’s fastest-growing economies.

Even after February’s stock market tumble, Chinese investors have been rushing to open new stock trading accounts.

The official Xinhua News Agency reported last week that more than 1m trading accounts were opened on China’s A-share market in the two weeks after the Chinese New Year.


----------



## purple

Dr Doom said:
			
		

> What correction?
> 
> Even after February’s stock market tumble, Chinese investors have been rushing to open new stock trading accounts.
> 
> The official Xinhua News Agency reported last week that more than 1m trading accounts were opened on China’s A-share market in the two weeks after the Chinese New Year.




agree.

if you've ever been to China and watched the Chinese, then you might understand the way the market ticks - they are crazy over the   .I was there sometime back.

even the late leader Deng Xiaopeng broadcasted 'to be rich is to be glorious'. that would be an equivalent of Howard with a stubby shouting 'let's get on the ASX mate'.

the chinese market is far more volatile; a bull market goes very much bull, and a bear market goes extreme too (5 years).


----------



## stoxclimber

well gamblings illegal on the mainland..so whats the next best thing!


----------



## bigdog

SSE slightly higher for March 20 2007

http://www.sse.com.cn/sseportal/en_us/ps/home.shtml#

2007-03-20- 15:05  
Indexes Prev. Closing Last High Low Change% 
SSE 180 6076.95 6097.06 6108.13 6033.88 0.33%  
SSE 50 2176.15 2175.13 2187.23 2152.96 -0.05% 
SSE Composite 3014.44 3032.20 3033.02 2998.80 0.59% 
SSE New Composite 2564.82 2577.93 2579.24 2548.92 0.51% 
SSE Dividend 2326.03 2346.12 2346.97 2305.74 0.86% 
SSE A Share 3167.72 3186.04 3186.91 3150.86 0.58% 
SSE B Share 171.86 175.51 175.59 171.49 2.13% 
SSE Fund 2395.51 2402.72 2403.86 2383.43 0.30% 
SSE Government Bond 111.77 111.79 111.83 111.75 0.02%  
SSE Corporate Bond 120.50 120.43 120.52 120.37 -0.06%


----------



## bigdog

SSE higher for March 22 2007 which is VG

http://www.sse.com.cn/sseportal/en_us/ps/home.shtml#
2007-03-22- 15:05  
Indexes Prev. Closing Last High Low Change% 
SSE 180 6155.18 6182.12 6245.55 6160.10 0.44 %
SSE 50 2192.93 2208.47 2228.32 2199.78 0.71% 
SSE Composite 3057.38 3071.23 3099.82 3059.38 0.45% 
SSE New Composite 2597.32 2607.17 2631.99 2596.81 0.38% 
SSE Dividend 2374.91 2395.98 2431.55 2385.41 0.89% 
SSE A Share 3212.42 3227.02 3257.12 3214.50 0.45% 
SSE B Share 177.64 177.99 179.84 177.71 0.20% 
SSE Fund 2414.57 2431.44 2447.66 2424.32 0.70%SSE Government Bond 111.79 111.74 111.79 111.69 -0.04 
SSE Corporate Bond 120.47 120.48 120.52 120.35 0.01


----------



## bigdog

SSE higher for April 16 2007 is looking great with big % increases

http://www.sse.com.cn/sseportal/en_us/ps/home.shtml#
2007-04-16- 15:05  
Indexes -Prev. --Closing --High ---Low ----Change% 
SSE 180 7144.26 7339.61 7342.42 7155.01 +2.73 
SSE 50 2517.79 2585.34 2586.80 2519.33 +2.68 
SSE Composite 3518.27 3596.44 3597.22 3523.22 +2.22 
SSE New Composite 2990.08 3056.87 3057.56 2994.15 +2.23 
SSE Dividend 2840.51 2901.72 2902.48 2846.23 +2.15 
SSE A Share 3698.45 3780.61 3781.42 3703.78 +2.22 
SSE B Share 190.33 194.77 194.81 189.58 +2.34 
SSE Fund 2736.63 2776.65 2778.45 2734.59 +1.46 
SSE Government Bond 111.58 111.56 111.61 111.49 -0.01 
SSE Corporate Bond 121.37 121.34 121.53 121.22 -0.03


----------



## bigdog

Bad news with SSE much lower today April 19 2007 with big decreases @ 3%+ 

http://www.sse.com.cn/sseportal/en_us/ps/home.shtml#

2007-04-19- 13:59 (AET 3:59) 
Indexes PrevClose Last ---High ---Low -----Change% 
SSE 180 7385.81 7111.44 7371.39 7075.06 -3.71% 
SSE 50 2558.52 2469.02 2558.79 2458.00 -3.50% 
SSE Composite 3612.40 3483.82 3617.44 3467.35 -3.56% 
SSE New Composite 3068.74 2957.51 3072.35 2943.61 -3.62%
SSE Dividend 2975.11 2847.53 2967.32 2830.54 -4.29% 
SSE A Share 3796.69 3661.57 3802.13 3644.23 -3.56% 
SSE B Share 201.13 193.87 200.75 192.99 -3.61% 
SSE Fund 2766.71 2674.96 2752.87 2669.66 -3.32% 
SSE Government Bond 111.20 111.07 111.20 111.03 -0.12% 
SSE Corporate Bond 121.53 121.43 121.51 121.27 -0.08%


----------



## Glenhaven

Hey Bigdog,

What site do you see the SSE live.

I would appreciate if you let me know.


----------



## Glenhaven

Never mind see it know. Feel like a dummo.


----------



## Halba

bigdog said:


> Bad news with SSE much lower today April 19 2007 with big decreases @ 3%+
> 
> http://www.sse.com.cn/sseportal/en_us/ps/home.shtml#
> 
> 2007-04-19- 13:59 (AET 3:59)
> Indexes PrevClose Last ---High ---Low -----Change%
> SSE 180 7385.81 7111.44 7371.39 7075.06 -3.71%
> SSE 50 2558.52 2469.02 2558.79 2458.00 -3.50%
> SSE Composite 3612.40 3483.82 3617.44 3467.35 -3.56%
> SSE New Composite 3068.74 2957.51 3072.35 2943.61 -3.62%
> SSE Dividend 2975.11 2847.53 2967.32 2830.54 -4.29%
> SSE A Share 3796.69 3661.57 3802.13 3644.23 -3.56%
> SSE B Share 201.13 193.87 200.75 192.99 -3.61%
> SSE Fund 2766.71 2674.96 2752.87 2669.66 -3.32%
> SSE Government Bond 111.20 111.07 111.20 111.03 -0.12%
> SSE Corporate Bond 121.53 121.43 121.51 121.27 -0.08%




How much did it go up prior to this fall? This fall is meaningless.

Answer: Stock market is up 25% in 3 months. Its a wonder my o my that is not sustainable for an entire market!!


----------



## CanOz

In conjuction with the other Asian markets its not meaningless. 

The US can hide thier faltering economy in thier stock market indices, but not in the dollar! These markets are pricing in possible lost revenue from Exports due to the weak greenback. The Chinese markets are pricing in the possibility of further tightening ahead of stronger than expected growth figures.

Cheers,


----------



## bigdog

Halba,

Yes the indexes have increased significantly since Feb 26 up 25%

---------Apr-19 --	Feb-26	+Points +%
SSE 180 	7057.64	5629.34	1428.3	25%
-SSE 50	2452.55	2030.36	422.19	21%
SSECom  3449.02	2771.79	677.23	24%

Today is currently 4% down

http://www.sse.com.cn/sseportal/en_us/ps/home.shtml
2007-04-19- 15:05  
Indexes Prev. Closing Last High Low Change% 
SSE 180 7385.81 7057.64 7371.39 6859.13 -4.44 
SSE 50 2558.52 2452.55 2558.79 2380.32 -4.14 
SSE Composite 3612.40 3449.02 3617.44 3358.93 -4.52 
SSE New Composite 3068.74 2927.55 3072.35 2849.69 -4.60 
SSE Dividend 2975.11 2828.46 2967.32 2742.93 -4.93 
SSE A Share 3796.69 3624.90 3802.13 3529.92 -4.52 
SSE B Share 201.13 192.62 200.75 189.41 -4.23 
SSE Fund 2766.71 2650.75 2752.87 2611.97 -4.19 
SSE Government Bond 111.20 111.14 111.20 110.98 -0.05 
SSE Corporate Bond 121.53 121.44 121.51 121.27 -0.07 


2007-02-27- 15:05
Indexes Prev. Closing Last High Low Change% 
SSE 180 6206.00 5629.34 6235.83 5621.02 -9.29 
SSE 50 2242.76 2030.36 2253.47 2027.75 -9.47 
SSE Composite 3040.60 2771.79 3049.77 2763.40 -8.84 
SSE New Composite 2592.59 2359.52 2599.98 2352.07 -8.99 
SSE Dividend 2442.14 2211.05 2463.04 2209.33 -9.46 
SSE A Share 3193.20 2910.76 3202.86 2901.83 -8.84 
SSE B Share 188.91 173.27 190.48 173.01 -8.28 
SSE Fund 2470.78 2250.38 2470.70 2249.05 -8.92 
SSE Government Bond 111.81 111.72 111.81 111.72 -0.08 
SSE Corporate Bond 120.81 120.40 120.81 120.33 -0.34


----------



## Halba

My point is though china has gone down a bit, we should not crash, as aussie mkt, us mkt certainly not up 25%, in fact we're just about up 7-8% this calendar year due to takeovers.


----------



## chops_a_must

CanOz said:


> The Chinese markets are pricing in the possibility of further tightening ahead of stronger than expected growth figures.
> 
> Cheers,



I agree with Halba here. And this growth figure certainly does not give me reason to think we are going to have a change in the status quo for a little while yet.

And as a counter to Buffettology on the other thread. The China stock market has absolutely zero correlation to the underlying economy. Fluctuations in that market are meaningless to us.

What will be interesting to see, is if the Chinese decide to get rid of their US currency. Will be interesting to see what happens to gold overnight.


----------



## CanOz

chops_a_must said:


> The China stock market has absolutely zero correlation to the underlying economy. Fluctuations in that market are meaningless to us.




Exactly my point, they are reacting to internal information, not to the reaction of the more traditionally rational Asian market declines, Japan, Hong Kong, Taiwan, Singapore, Korea and India.....and the ASX of course.

Cheers,


----------



## bigdog

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,20867,21702862-643,00.html

Chinese shares break through 4000 as punters pile in

May 10, 2007 

SHANGHAI: Chinese share prices closed up 1.6 per cent yesterday, breaking through the psychologically important 4000-mark for the first time, dealers said.

They said the sustained Chinese advance is being driven by massive inflows of fresh funds as smaller investors take their money out of low-return bank deposits and punt on stocks. 

At the same time, a slow but steady appreciation in the yuan offers all investors an additional incentive to increase their exposure to Chinese stocks as the economy roars along at double-digit growth rates. 

The Shanghai Composite Index, which covers A and B shares, closed up 63.07 points at a fresh record of 4013.09, after moving between 3875.38 and 4015.22 throughout the day, they said. 

Turnover rose to 255.33 billion yuan ($40 billion), also a new record, from 205.19 billion yuan in the previous session. 

The Chinese yuan closed at 7.6954 yuan to the dollar on Tuesday after China's central bank set the parity rate at 7.6951 yuan, the first time it has broken the critical barrier of 7.70. 

The Shanghai market is now sitting on gains of well over 200 per cent since January last year while Shenzhen A shares are up more than 280 per cent. 

At the end last month, China's total stockmarket capitalisation hit 16 trillion yuan, according to the Shanghai Security News. 

In the first quarter of 2007, 4.78 million stock accounts were opened in China and in April alone another 4.5 million new accounts were set up, according to an earlier report by the official Xinhua news agency. 

Further evidence of the booming east Asian markets came yesterday with the operator of the Hong Kong stock exchange, Hong Kong Exchanges & Clearing, announcing that first-quarter profit jumped 93 per cent. 

Net income rose to $HK922.5 million ($1.42 million) from $HK478.8 million a year earlier on a 64 per cent gain in revenue, the company said.


----------



## CanOz

This has got to be the understatement of the year!!!!! From Bloomberg:

Chinese Stocks May Have `Correction,' Goldman Says (Update2) 

By Darren Boey

May 10 (Bloomberg) -- China's stocks may face a ``correction'' as valuations have exceeded earnings prospects after the benchmark index tripled in the past year, according to Goldman Sachs Group Inc. 

The CSI 300 Index has climbed 86 percent in dollar terms this year, the best performance among 90 stock benchmarks tracked by Bloomberg. It more than doubled in 2005. 

``Current valuations are demanding and seem to have outpaced the improvement in market fundamentals,'' analysts at Goldman including Thomas Deng wrote in a report today. The ``risk of market euphoria is building.'' 

Goldman's comments come less than a week after central bank Governor Zhou Xiaochuan expressed concern about the rally, which has made China's stocks the most expensive among the world's major markets. The gains have drawn investors in record numbers and made the nation's stock markets the busiest in Asia, ahead of Japan and Hong Kong. 

The CSI 300, which tracks yuan-denominated A shares listed on the country's two exchanges, rose 0.9 percent to 3,734.02 as of 2:01 p.m. in Shanghai, set for the highest close since the measure was introduced in April 2005. It's valued at 42 times reported earnings, more than double the Morgan Stanley Capital International Asia Pacific Index's 19 times. 

Earnings, Deposit Rates 

Shares such as China Merchants Bank Co. and Citic Securities Co. are surging as economic growth that's topped 10 percent for the last four years boosts corporate earnings. Profits at Chinese companies listed in the A-share market grew 82 percent in the first quarter from a year earlier, beating analyst estimates, Goldman said. 

China Merchants, the nation's seventh-largest lender, has gained 190 percent in the past 12 months and Citic Securities, the biggest publicly traded brokerage, has quadrupled. First- quarter earnings at China Merchants jumped 72 percent, while Citic Securities reported a 10-fold surge in profit. The two stocks are the biggest contributors to the CSI 300's increase in the past year. 

Government restrictions that keep bank deposit rates below the rate of inflation and property-tax increases announced over the past two years are also helping steer more of the nation's 17.2 trillion yuan ($2.2 trillion) of household savings into equities. 

Record Account Openings 

China's investors opened 385,121 new accounts at brokerages on May 8, the highest daily tally since records were first published by the China Securities Depository and Clearing Corp. in June 2005. The value of trades on the nation's two bourses yesterday totaled $48.96 billion, almost matching the combined turnover of $48.98 billion recorded on the Asia-Pacific region's other exchanges, according to data compiled by Bloomberg. 

``There's a huge amount of wealth looking for a home in China and they're not happy with putting it in the bank,'' said Robert Lutts, who manages about $500 million as president of Cabot Money Management in Salem, Massachusetts. 

A net 175 billion yuan of cash flowed in to Chinese stocks in April, according to a report published yesterday by the research arm of Shanghai-based Shenyin & Wanguo Securities Co. China's mutual fund assets jumped 33 percent to 1.14 trillion yuan in the first quarter, according to industry researcher Z- Ben Advisors Ltd., which is also based in Shanghai. 

The stock market ``could develop into a bubble if speculative activity continues to spread among retail investors,'' the Goldman analysts wrote. ``If the negative real interest rates are left unchecked, asset inflation may soon advance into unsustainable territories.'' 

Clampdown? 

The China Securities Regulatory Commission on March 20 barred companies from using share-sale proceeds to invest in stocks. The regulator may step up efforts to cool the rally by tightening share-buying restrictions further and imposing taxes on stock-market gains, Jonathan Anderson, UBS AG's Hong Kong- based chief economist, said in a report today. 

A slump in China's stocks may be felt beyond its borders. A record 9.2 percent plunge in the CSI 300 on Feb. 27 triggered a five-day rout that wiped more than $3.3 trillion from the market value of equities worldwide.


----------



## Captain_Chaza

Ahoy there

For what it is worth?

I would just like to remind everyone that "Gambling" is Illegal in China
However,  Investing in the Stockmarket is Legal

Salute and Bon Voyage


----------



## nizar

Damn SSEC is up 20-fold in the last 16 years.
Makes the ASX look like bearmarket LOL.

(note: now its at 4000. Chart is not uptodate)


----------



## CanOz

Some profit taking on the SSE today, closed down 3.6% 

Cheers,


----------



## bigdog

http://www.sse.com.cn/sseportal/en_us/ps/home.shtml

2007-05-15- 15:05  
Indexes-PrevClos-Last ---High---- Low ----Change% 
SSE 180 8322.88 8004.54 8353.39 7995.15 -3.82 
SSE 50 2885.51 2770.66 2895.32 2768.93 -3.98 
SSE Composite 4046.39 3899.18 4069.85 3891.36 -3.64 
SSE New Composite 3417.89 3291.24 3435.16 3284.15 -3.71 
SSE Dividend 3489.16 3347.87 3500.09 3339.20 -4.05 
SSE A Share 4241.44 4086.45 4263.07 4077.78 -3.65 
SSE B Share 316.79 310.68 344.93 310.37 -1.93 
SSE Fund 2964.27 2892.74 2975.23 2886.41 -2.41 
SSE Government Bond 111.24 111.16 111.24 111.14 -0.07 
SSE Corporate Bond 121.41 121.32 121.45 121.23 -0.07


----------



## bigdog

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,20867,21744203-643,00.html

China index soars
Rowan Callick, China correspondent 
May 17, 2007 

THE Chinese share market continued its roller-coaster ride yesterday when stocks in Shanghai climbed 2.2 per cent, erasing investor angst that the bubble was about to burst.
On Tuesday, the market fell 3.6 per cent, following a record close on Monday. 

The government-owned China Securities Journal reported yesterday that retail buyers were responsible for 65-70 per cent of all share sales on the country's two exchanges, in Shanghai and Shenzhen - well above the international average. 

Tuesday's share slide now appears to have been caused principally by profit taking as the Shanghai index hit the psychological barrier of 4000 points. It closed yesterday on 3845. 

More than 30 shares yesterday reached the Chinese stock market limit of a 10 per cent rise or fall in any one day, and turnover was a strong $26 billion. 

Meanwhile, JP Morgan announced it had sacked Tang Jian, a senior fund manager in its Shanghai-based asset management business, following an official probe into share trading. 

The statement said Mr Tang, the first fund manager to be removed in this way since the mutual fund industry began to boom in China, was suspected of insider trading and "did not report to the company about his family's investment activities, which seriously violated our company's rules".


----------



## >Apocalypto<

Down again today -4 to -5%


----------



## Kimosabi

> *China's Stocks Post Record Drop; Extend Rout Past $350 Billion*
> 
> By Zhang Shidong
> 
> June 4 (Bloomberg) -- China's key stock index plunged by a record number of points after the government's main securities daily signaled officials won't try to halt a slump that's erased more than $350 billion of market value in four days.
> 
> The CSI 300 Index dropped 292.52, or 7.7 percent, to close at 3511.43. The measure, which doubled in the past six months, *has plunged 16 percent from its May 29 peak* after the government tripled the tax on share trades to 0.3 percent.
> 
> The speed that stock prices soared by was ``extremely unusual'' and highlighted ``structural bubbles'' in the market, the state-owned China Securities Journal wrote in an editorial.
> 
> More than half of the stocks included in the CSI 300 plunged by the 10 percent daily limit, including Huaneng Power International Inc., the nation's largest electricity producer, and Air China Ltd., the biggest international carrier.
> 
> ``There's panic selling,'' said Yan Ji, an investment manager at HSBC Jintrust Fund Management Co. in Shanghai, which manages about $517 million. ``Investors are convinced the government won't do anything to support the market.''
> 
> China Vanke Co. led declines among property developers after a newspaper report said the government will soon announce measures to cool the real estate market, including increasing the supply of land.
> 
> Even after the recent declines, the CSI 300, which tracks yuan-denominated A shares listed on China's two exchanges, is up 72 percent this year.
> 
> *`Unsustainable' *
> 
> Volatile price moves within each trading day reflected the ``weak sentiment'' among investors and the fact that the rally was ``unsustainable,'' China Securities Journal, which is affiliated to Xinhua News Agency, said. The CSI 300 today gained as much as 0.5 percent and fell as much as 7.8 percent.
> 
> China's increase in stamp duty is a ``proper forward- looking adjustment'' to avoid greater ``systemic risks'' in the market and to ensure its healthy development, the paper said.
> 
> Concern that the government will further lift taxes on share trading was heightened on June 1, after figures showed the increase in stamp duty failed to deter investors from opening accounts.
> 
> More than 420,000 brokerage accounts were set up on May 30, exceeding this quarter's average of about 300,000, official figures show. The number of accounts last week topped 100 million for the first time.
> 
> Huaneng Power plunged 1.60 yuan to 11.89, while Air China slid 1.07 yuan to 9.68. They've lost 19 percent and 13 percent, respectively, since stamp duty was raised last week.
> 
> China Petroleum & Chemical Corp., Asia's biggest oil refiner, dropping 1.52 yuan to 13.65.
> 
> *Low-Cost Housing*
> 
> China Vanke, the nation's biggest property developer, retreated 1.82 yuan, or 10 percent, to 16.38. Poly Real Estate Group Co., China's third-largest developer by market value, dropped by the daily limit, sliding 3.94 yuan to 35.51.
> 
> The government also plans to build more low-cost housing, the Economic Times reported, citing unidentified sources.
> 
> China has stepped up measures to curb lending that's fueling a surge in real estate prices, seeking to maintain social stability. The government in February tightened tax rules on property gains, after it earlier raised interest rates and taxes and restricted lending to developers. Average prices in China's 70 largest cities rose 5.4 percent in April from a year earlier, according to the country's top planning body.
> 
> The drop in Chinese shares had little effect on the rest of the region today, with benchmarks in Australia, Japan and Hong Kong all posting gains. The Morgan Stanley Capital International Asia-Pacific Index added 0.6 percent to 152.30 as of 4:18 p.m. in Tokyo, extending a two-day, 2 percent rally.
> 
> A 9.2 percent decline on the CSI 300 on Feb. 27 sparked a global sell-off that wiped out about $3.3 trillion of stock market value. The index's fall, triggered by a crackdown on investments with borrowed money, was its biggest decline since the measure was introduced in April 2005.
> 
> The Shanghai Composite Index, which tracks the bigger of China's stock exchanges, slid 8.3 percent to 3670.40. The Shenzhen Composite Index, which covers the smaller one, lost 7.9 percent to 1039.90.
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=au9qV8VcFjO8&refer=home




Well it looks like the Chinese Government's intervention has worked.  A 16 percent fall will start feeding on itself going down.

I wonder how long it will be before the US announces across the board Trade Sanctions against China to hammer the final nail in the Coffin.


----------



## bigdog

http://www.sse.com.cn/sseportal/en_us/ps/home.shtml#

SSE was down well and truly today big time!!

2007-06-04- 15:05  
Indexes Prevclos--Last----High ---Low ----Change% 
SSE 180 8416.49 7768.52 8483.98 7746.97 -7.70% 
SSE 50 2906.59 2695.77 2935.88 2685.73 -7.25% 
SSE Composite 4000.74 3670.40 3987.27 3659.09 -8.26% 
SSE New Composite 3384.64 3101.97 3374.22 3092.10 -8.35% 
SSE Dividend 3394.94 3098.74 3409.42 3078.79 -8.72% 
SSE A Share 4197.08 3850.38 4182.01 3838.41 -8.26% 
SSE B Share 282.33 260.32 290.28 259.85 -7.80% 
SSE Fund 3190.14 2994.34 3240.75 2982.21 -6.14% 
SSE Government Bond 110.62 110.49 110.65 110.44 -0.12% 
SSE Corporate Bond 119.99 119.89 119.99 119.77 -0.09%


----------



## CanOz

This is weird. This is the intraday chart of the SSE, check out that big spike!

1 billion shares, in 1 minute....no announcements, looks like it might have been the Chinese PPT!!

What a turn around...must be a historical 1 day turnabout.

Cheers,


----------



## >Apocalypto<

CanOz said:


> This is weird. This is the intraday chart of the SSE, check out that big spike!
> 
> 1 billion shares, in 1 minute....no announcements, looks like it might have been the Chinese PPT!!
> 
> What a turn around...must be a historical 1 day turnabout.
> 
> Cheers,




that's the power of all those people Can nothing supprises me there I am now thinking 5-10% anit even a shiver in the chinese mind set.

good point though looks like some one stepped in to do something!


----------



## Captain_Chaza

I often tell my kids

I have never lost a ship 

"Except for Twice"!

Once in the Asian crisis in the latter part of the 20th century
and then Secondly  in the Russian crisis

Fortunately I told my mother we were in it for the long term and 
so I still stand before you!

Most storms develop many miles off-shore of Australia and many thousands of miles away from our shores

As I see it?
The trick is to face the seas with all her rage and not to lose anotrher Ship?

Salute and Gods Speed


----------



## Pat

Captain_Chaza said:


> I often tell my kids
> 
> I have never lost a ship
> 
> "Except for Twice"!
> 
> Once in the Asian crisis in the latter part of the 20th century
> and then Secondly  in the Russian crisis
> 
> Fortunately I told my mother we were in it for the long term and
> so I still stand before you!
> 
> Most storms develop many miles off-shore of Australia and many thousands of miles away from our shores
> 
> As I see it?
> The trick is to face the seas with all her rage and not to lose anotrher Ship?
> 
> Salute and Gods Speed



You've lost 2 ships 
So you mean hold tight hey, and you held through 87 crash? Whats this russian crisis? 1960's?


----------



## Captain_Chaza

The Russian Crisis was only a small one as I remember

A Nuclear power station Blew up and contaminated the the Northern Hemisphere

It did not effect us as much Down-under in the Southern Hemisphere as it did in the Northern hemisphere

Why should this effect us ?

We Down-Under revolve around our planet quite "Differently"

Salute and Gods' speed


----------



## >Apocalypto<

Captain_Chaza said:


> The Russian Crisis was only a small one as I remember
> 
> A Nuclear power station Blew up and contaminated the the Northern Hemisphere
> 
> It did not effect us as much Down-under in the Southern Hemisphere as it did in the Northern hemisphere
> 
> Why should this effect us ?
> 
> We Down-Under revolve around our planet quite "Differently"
> 
> Salute and Gods' speed




Cap,

from reading your other post you have a negative look toward CFD's, sure you did not lose a third ship in a margin storm??


----------



## Captain_Chaza

Trade_It said:


> Cap,
> 
> from reading your other post you have a negative look toward CFD's, sure you did not lose a third ship in a margin storm??




Ahoy Officer Trade-it

With my rotten luck if I had ever gone into Margin / High leveraged IOU type Huge Interest Rated contracts and promisory notes that could hit the sky 
I doubt very much I would be here totay to talk about it and 
Even laugh about it!

Salute and Gods Speed


----------



## >Apocalypto<

Captain_Chaza said:


> Ahoy Officer Trade-it
> 
> With my rotten luck if I had ever gone into Margin / High leveraged IOU type Huge Interest Rated contracts and promisory notes that could hit the sky
> I doubt very much I would be here totay to talk about it and
> Even laugh about it!
> 
> Salute and Gods Speed





Cheers Captian Chaza,

Just a harmless dig!


----------



## Pat

Captain_Chaza said:


> The Russian Crisis was only a small one as I remember
> 
> A Nuclear power station Blew up and contaminated the the Northern Hemisphere
> 
> It did not effect us as much Down-under in the Southern Hemisphere as it did in the Northern hemisphere
> 
> Why should this effect us ?
> 
> We Down-Under revolve around our planet quite "Differently"
> 
> Salute and Gods' speed



Ok, I was way off.
I thought we revolved in a similar way, with an Aussie twist.

PS. Keep me guessing. I learn that way..


----------



## Kauri

Has the SSE just traced out a double top and is retreating from it.... maybe the Government over there is getting ready to pour some more cold water on the market??? Interesting to see how it develops and whether it flows westwards...


----------



## Uncle Festivus

Last call for market top, all boarding for Orient express.
Last one out turn the lights off 



> China's Shanghai Composite jumped 2.1% to a record finish of 5,421.39, even as the People's Bank of China late Friday announced a 0.27-percentage-point increase in interest rates on both deposits and loans, to try to control *soaring inflation*.
> Some analysts, however, said Beijing wasn't tightening its monetary policy enough.


----------



## bigdog

http://www.sse.com.cn/sseportal/en_us/ps/home.shtml#

China's volatile Shanghai Composite Index rose 2.1 percent to a record

2007-09-17- 15:05  	
Indexes--Prevclos-Last------High ----Low -----Change% 
SSE 180 	12026.25 	12257.47 	12272.06 	12026.83 	1.92
SSE 50 	4165.57 	4237.92 	4244.98 	4170.33 	1.74
SSE Composite 	5312.18 	5421.39 	5427.17 	5307.77 	2.06
SSE New Composite 	4509.87 	4603.98 	4608.71 	4505.96 	2.09
SSE Dividend 	4956.27 	5099.52 	5104.76 	4934.71 	2.89
SSE A Share 	5575.64 	5690.23 	5696.32 	5570.61 	2.06
SSE B Share 	351.42 	358.90 	361.41 	354.65 	2.13
SSE Fund 	4348.33 	4421.56 	4424.72 	4346.19 	1.68
SSE Government Bond 	109.88 	109.71 	109.91 	109.59 	-0.15
SSE Corporate Bond 	114.76 	114.48 	114.79 	114.16 	-0.24


----------



## bigdog

http://www.sse.com.cn/sseportal/en_us/ps/home.shtml#

*Very unusual for the SSE to be down today where all other markets were UP!!!*

2007-09-19- 15:05  	
Indexes--Prevclos-Last------High ----Low -----Change% 
SSE 180 	12222.06 	12097.57 	12276.53 	12002.85 	-1.02
SSE 50 	4204.70 	4161.59 	4226.37 	4121.72 	-1.03
SSE Composite 	5425.21 	5395.27 	5447.36 	5336.07 	-0.55
SSE New Composite 	4607.54 	4580.17 	4626.26 	4530.98 	-0.59
SSE Dividend 	5042.29 	4977.45 	5054.98 	4878.38 	-1.29
SSE A Share 	5694.31 	5662.53 	5717.34 	5600.11 	-0.56
SSE B Share 	358.51 	359.63 	364.12 	358.16 	0.31
SSE Fund 	4458.63 	4402.64 	4477.11 	4388.16 	-1.26
SSE Government Bond 	109.83 	109.76 	109.85 	109.73 	-0.06
SSE Corporate Bond 	114.32 	114.44 	114.62 	114.25 	0.10


----------



## Uncle Festivus

It's good to be able to choose which system you want to be part of - this week we are communist **

*China freezes prices on key products amid inflation scare*



> Thursday September 20, 2007, 1:57 pm
> 
> BEIJING (AFP) - China, facing the spectre of inflation, has frozen the prices of key products subject to government price controls or regulation, the nation's top planner announced.
> "In principle, there will be no new price-raising measures this year," said a statement posted on the website of the National Development and Reform Commission.
> 
> The vast majority of prices are outside government control in China, but the measure is nevertheless likely to affect important items for which the central government still sets the price, such as water, electricity and oil products.
> The statement said that any unauthorized price hikes on such goods or services are strictly forbidden.
> China's inflation has been rising to levels that are increasingly worrisome to government leaders.
> The consumer price index rose 6.5 percent year-on-year in August, the highest monthly rate in a decade.


----------



## rostov

bigdog said:


> http://www.sse.com.cn/sseportal/en_us/ps/home.shtml#
> 
> *Very unusual for the SSE to be down today where all other markets were UP!!!*




As unusual as a Cat-3 hitting Shanghai during this time (yesterday)? Schools and some businesses were closed, and evacs, etc.


----------



## bigdog

http://www.sse.com.cn/sseportal/en_us/ps/home.shtml#

SSE continues to chargeahead with ever increasing %

Prevclos_ Sep28_ Apr19__ Feb26  
SSE_180 12416.0 7057.64 5629.34 
SSE_50_ 2452.55 2030.36 2452.55
SSE.Com 3449.02 2771.79 3449.02

2007-09-28- 15:05  	 
Indexes--Prevclos-Last------High ----Low -----Change%
SSE 180 	12081.21 	12416.01 	12437.98 	12195.86 	2.77%
SSE 50 	4189.12 	4307.42 	4315.35 	4229.60 	2.82%
SSE Composite 	5409.40 	5552.30 	5560.42 	5461.58 	2.64%
SSE New Composite 	4592.40 	4714.09 	4721.08 	4636.93 	2.65%
SSE Dividend 	4770.37 	4879.81 	4893.99 	4802.88 	2.29%
SSE A Share 	5677.21 	5827.66 	5836.24 	5732.36 	2.65%
SSE B Share 	362.12 	367.35 	367.46 	362.09 	1.44
SSE Fund 	4267.07 	4428.51 	4428.82 	4312.38 	3.78%
SSE Government Bond 	109.61 	109.88 	109.96 	109.62 	0.25%
SSE Corporate Bond 	114.00 	114.49 	114.50 	113.86 	0.43%


----------



## Uncle Festivus

Mmmmm.....


----------



## wavepicker

Uncle Festivus said:


> Mmmmm.....




Hey UF,

Thanks for posting those charts, very interesting


----------



## Uncle Festivus

wavepicker said:


> Hey UF,
> 
> Thanks for posting those charts, very interesting




NP WP,
Do you have an opinion from EW perspective - a casual observation says something building here, or the advance is loosing steam? Is it Chinas' turn for centre stage again?
UF


----------



## Uncle Festivus

Update - monthly chart - rolling over on exhausted volume? Down nearly 5% today.


----------



## wavepicker

Uncle Festivus said:


> NP WP,
> Do you have an opinion from EW perspective - a casual observation says something building here, or the advance is loosing steam? Is it Chinas' turn for centre stage again?
> UF





A bit difficult to determine from the data supplied aside from the fact that this is truly the blow of all blowoffs!!

What really stands out is the declining volume in the current advance since the last correction. Not saying this last advance is a 5th wave, but quite often fifth waves might occur on declining volume.

All the at one can conclude is that at some stage "Gravity Will Not Be Defied"


----------



## Uncle Festivus

Trouble in paradise?



> To see why a crash may be coming, it is worth examining the behavior of the China Investment Corporation, the $200 billion sovereign wealth fund set up by the Chinese government in September. Now $200 billion is a fair chunk of cash; you could almost buy all but three US corporations with that (at today’s prices, ExxonMobil, General Electric, Microsoft – there are 4-5 others including Google that barely top the bar.) Six weeks ago, the power of sovereign wealth funds was celebrated and China Investment’s moves into the market were awaited with bated breath.
> 
> Well, so much for that. A third of China Investment’s portfolio is to be invested in Central Huijin Investment Company, a purchaser of bad loans from the Chinese banks, and another third will recapitalize China Agricultural Bank and China Development Bank, to shape them up for privatization. $3 billion of the fund was invested in the private equity manager Blackstone in May – that may have bought China useful political contacts, but it is now worth $2 billion. And the remainder is being invested very carefully, primarily in US Treasury securities – which are also losing money steadily in yuan terms.
> 
> The lackluster investment strategy of China Investment exposes a central flaw in the Chinese economy, its lack of a rational system of capital allocation...........





http://www.prudentbear.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=33&Itemid=61


----------



## bigdog

http://www.sse.com.cn/sseportal/en_us/ps/home.shtml#

Dow	12,329.92	+122.75	+1.01% looking OK with two hours to go Monday Jan 28 @2:16 PM
-- will help ASX today we all hope!!!!

Europe close Monday Jan 28
FTSE 100	5,788.90	-80.10	-1.36%
DAX	6,818.85	+2.11	+0.03%
CAC 40	4,848.30	-29.82	-0.61%

Large falls in China Monday Jan 28!

2008-01-28- 15:05  	 
Indexes--Prevclos-Last------High ----Low -----Change%
SSE 180 	11278.31 	10497.91 	11177.78 	10459.75 	-6.92
SSE 50 	3875.58 	3597.26 	3830.97 	3589.80 	-7.18
SSE Composite 	4761.69 	4419.29 	4720.56 	4409.08 	-7.19
SSE New Composite 	4045.58 	3752.91 	4010.11 	3744.45 	-7.23
SSE Dividend 	4343.14 	3992.87 	4300.32 	3991.27 	-8.06
180 Financial 	5869.09 	5440.36 	5780.66 	5428.84 	-7.30
Governance index 	1374.20 	1281.54 	1362.94 	1275.56 	-6.74
SSE A Share 	4997.67 	4637.81 	4954.41 	4627.19 	-7.20
SSE B Share 	321.11 	304.85 	319.70 	301.94 	-5.06
SSE Fund 	4923.12 	4664.17 	4905.85 	4663.09 	-5.26
SSE Government Bond 	111.53 	111.60 	111.60 	111.53 	0.06
SSE Corporate Bond 	113.11 	113.06 	113.16 	113.01 	-0.04


----------



## MrJohn

Can someone please help me to know the easiest way to buy Chinese shares ?

I'm interested in some of the Chinese companies, but am unsure how to purchase shares in them.

thanks
John


----------



## wildkactus

mr john.
       the easy way to buy chinese stocks is through some of the ETF's that are on offer.
the other way is to buy the shares that are dual listed on other stock exchanges in london, Hong Kong, US etc.

look at this website for more info: www.chinastockreports.com


----------



## DarrelJones

John, its is indeed tough to find information on companies, or even entire industries for that matter. The documents exist, but they are almost always in chinese. www.chinastockadvice.com also has some good english articles on the big names in the SSE.


----------



## bigdog

Note the large drop since January 2008

*2008-09-09- 15:03 * 	 rdfresh
Indexes 	Prev. Closing 	*Last* 	High 	Low 	Change%
SSE 180 	4863.54 	*4894.88* 	4920.82 	4831.01 	0.64
SSE 50 	1770.37 	*1780.73 *	1790.18 	1758.55 	0.58
SSE Composite 	2143.42 	*2145.78* 	2161.35 	2114.50 	0.11
SSE New Composite 	1821.62 	*1823.49 *	1836.84 	1796.95 	0.10
SSE Dividend 	1725.80 	*1747.99* 	1762.21 	1714.55 	1.29
180 Financial 	2945.87 	*2959.38* 	2974.92 	2921.15 	0.46
Governance index 	601.49 	605.06 	608.32 	597.72 	0.59
180 Governance 	0.00 	0.00 	0.00 	0.00 	0
SSE Medium Composite 	415.04 	417.23 	419.67 	411.12 	0.53
SSE A Share 	2249.82 	2252.20 	2268.64 	2219.35 	0.11
SSE B Share 	141.17 	142.69 	143.09 	140.70 	1.07
SSE Fund 	2816.55 	2829.59 	2838.89 	2799.50 	0.46
SSE Government Bond 	114.35 	114.48 	114.48 	114.24 	0.12
SSE Corporate Bond 	120.07 	120.33 	120.60 	120.02 	0.21

*2008-01-28- 15:05*
Indexes--Prevclos-*Last*------High ----Low -----Change%
SSE 180 11278.31 *10497.91* 11177.78 10459.75 -6.92
SSE 50 3875.58 *3597.26* 3830.97 3589.80 -7.18
SSE Composite 4761.69 *4419.29* 4720.56 4409.08 -7.19
SSE New Composite 4045.58 *3752.91* 4010.11 3744.45 -7.23
SSE Dividend 4343.14 *3992.87* 4300.32 3991.27 -8.06
180 Financial 5869.09 *5440.36* 5780.66 5428.84 -7.30
Governance index 1374.20 1281.54 1362.94 1275.56 -6.74
SSE A Share 4997.67 4637.81 4954.41 4627.19 -7.20
SSE B Share 321.11 304.85 319.70 301.94 -5.06
SSE Fund 4923.12 4664.17 4905.85 4663.09 -5.26
SSE Government Bond 111.53 111.60 111.60 111.53 0.06
SSE Corporate Bond 113.11 113.06 113.16 113.01 -0.04


----------



## motorway

chart


----------



## bbboy05

MrJohn said:


> Can someone please help me to know the easiest way to buy Chinese shares ?
> 
> I'm interested in some of the Chinese companies, but am unsure how to purchase shares in them.
> 
> thanks
> John




Hey, 
I also need help for the above. I'm definitely keen with hopes that the worst is over for SSE. Are there any ETF's that tracks SSE 50/180 that trades in ASX? Also, are iShares (IZZ) worth investing in? 

Apologies for the questions, first time investor here.

Any clarification would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## CanOz

bbboy05 said:


> Hey,
> I also need help for the above. I'm definitely keen with hopes that the worst is over for SSE. Are there any ETF's that tracks SSE 50/180 that trades in ASX? Also, are iShares (IZZ) worth investing in?
> 
> Apologies for the questions, first time investor here.
> 
> Any clarification would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks




Heres a link to some Asian ETF's.

http://seekingalpha.com/article/30121-single-country-asia-etfs-etns-and-closed-end-funds

In my ever so humble opinion, the SSE is no where near finding a bottom yet....unless its the first index in histoty to rise up from death without capitulation.

Be patient, wait for some closes well off the sessions lows, a rally, then a re test...at least. The first chart is decline up to now....the second is before the rally, the W bottom in 2005.

Cheers,


CanOz


----------

